# Trousers very tight at the top of the thigh - what can be done?



## dingbat (Jul 24, 2008)

I had a pair of flat fronted trousers altered recently but they're still very tight at the top of the thigh. Apart from that they fit very well (when standing ), but I think they'll be crumpled like an old concertina after a day at the office. I'm no tailor, and I don't think the guy who did the alterations is a very good one, but what kind of alterations might be possible in this instance?


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

How did the trousers fit before being altered. Did you just try them in the store while standing and then got them pinned?

The fit of trousers vary when standing up and sitting down. When you buy new trousers, always try to sit down on a chair/sofa or even walk up stairs to try the feel. 

I normally get a 34" waist or even 32"; however, some designs are more trimmer and I would need a 36". I get a 34" instead of 32" because of more room in the thigh area.



Where did you get the trousers from? Depending on the store (hopefully not an Italian brand) they can take back the trousers, undo the work and a wider pair altered for you. Although you may be charged for alteration (even if you paid for the alteration the first time)


----------



## Sui Generis (Apr 3, 2008)

Sometimes flat front trousers just don't work. My lower body is larger than average from years of playing hockey and I just can't wear flat fronts, as much as I like the look. I have to wear a single pleated trouser.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Sui Generis said:


> Sometimes flat front trousers just don't work. My lower body is larger than average from years of playing hockey and I just can't wear flat fronts, as much as I like the look. I have to wear a single pleated trouser.


Depends on the cut though, but I feel ya, hockey thighs suck! SO does the stench from the gloves that never seems to leave your hands, no matter how much you scrub. Once I started working after college, I actually had to go buy 7 pairs, so that I could rotate them and keep my hands from stenching! But thats for another thread.

I just won a tweed suit on ebay that I took to me tailor to open up the seat and waist, and he also showed me about three inches of fabric that can open the thigh and crotch...he said thats VERY rare, but we were both pleased that these trousers had it!


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Most trousers will lack sufficient material in their seams to let out the thighs significantly, but you can but look & ask!


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Stairmaster


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Some people just cannot wear flat front trousers ....*

this may be true in your case, and no matter how much you like them, they may not be for you. I would go into a store like BB, who makes both flat front an pleated trousers. Try on both (Madison comes in both flat front and pleated), and see how they fit. There is probably nothing you can do about the ones you have, but you don't have to keep buying trousers that don't fit. When arguments occur on this forum about flat front vs. pleats, the answer is to buy what fits. Both styles are correct.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

Man, I have the exact opposite problem. I usually have my tailor take in the thighs on a lot of my pants. Instead of playing hockey, I run marathons which makes my legs pretty thin.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

Buy large, take in the waist. And for heaven's sake, sit down in them before you lay out cash.


----------



## dingbat (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. A return won't be possible; I'm going to bring them to another tailor and see if there's anything he can do.

Lesson learned - sit in trousers before buying...


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

Holdfast said:


> Most trousers will lack sufficient material in their seams to let out the thighs significantly, but you can but look & ask!


Most trousers have in the "fork" (the bit between your legs) additional material to be let out. Look inside the trousers onto the inside seam, just before the two leg seams join.:

Usually the back section has excessive inlay, something like 1 ½ ins. That is there to be let out, if necessary, giving about an extra inch more room around the op of the thighs.

Whether or not that is sufficient in your case, you'll have to decide.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

if the tailor took in the thigh area he may have left some material inside. if so then it can be used to make the thigh looser. that could be at the side seam, or at the back fork. check inside the trouser yourself.
check bengal-stripes diagram to locate those areas.
if the thigh was not altered then check to see if there is extra cloth in the back fork that can be used.


----------

